# Idea of super-cheap super-strong ignition



## MichaelS (Aug 20, 2009)

We have here in Czech Republic many of Vietnamese flea markets, where you can find small "flashlight" paralysers, that contains - one 9 Volt battery, 9 V -> X00 V converter, HUGE capacitor, trigger circuit and finally powerfull high voltage impulse transformer.

I think that these modifications must be made to make it into ignition: Make the trigger circuit switch-controlled. Mount more "power-proof" transistor with heatsink. Power it with 6 volt lead-acid battery charged from dynamo. One lead from transformer ground, the other connect with HV wire to spark plug.

And BANG! You have cheap ignition.

Warning!!!: The capacitor is ALWAYS charged with high voltage! Short it with screwdriver and measure the voltage before doing anything!

Are you having some Vietnamese markets in your country?


----------



## deverett (Aug 21, 2009)

MichaelS  said:
			
		

> We have here in Czech Republic many of Vietnamese flea markets, where you can find small "flashlight" paralysers, that contains - one 9 Volt battery, 9 V -> X00 V converter, HUGE capacitor, trigger circuit and finally powerfull high voltage impulse transformer.


Something else for the scrotes to play with.



			
				MichaelS  said:
			
		

> Are you having some Vietnamese markets in your country?


Not in Ireland, at least not in West Cork.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi and wEc1 MichaelS 

Regards Rob


----------



## Maryak (Aug 21, 2009)

MichaelS

Welcome to our forum wEc1 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## shred (Aug 21, 2009)

We have 'Stun Guns' here.. some will throw a 2" spark. I've never tried one for ignition though.


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome Michael,
 wEc1 th_wwp they are manditory
Tony


----------



## MichaelS (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you, i am new here and i am looking for inspiration to complete "Marfusa project", my first engine, which is on my profile photo. Now i must try to make a working head for it. Just two valves and "CM-6 like" M10x1 plug hole, but my "trial head" making on drill press failed  but i will continue trying until i make it right or run out of 40x40 steel bar ;D

I did not tested it yet, but when i come to that market, i will buy it. I have Soviet magneto, but it's HUGE and ugly BUT it makes very nice spark for just like 10 degrees turn! Here is the photo: http://maxi.klfree.net/ftp/technika_pokusy/ulovek-burza/SIMG0854.JPG Here's more in "pokusy" folders http://maxi.klfree.net/scry/index.php?v=list&i=0&p=technika_pokusy


----------



## Paolo (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi MichaelS
Welcome on board!!! wEc1
Here, in Italy, there aren't Vietnamese flea markets....But A LOT of Chinese flea markets... *club*
Best regards
Paolo


----------

